# What to do about flies



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

What can I use to keep flies off of our goats this summer? We use pyranha or endure fly spray for our horses. I see little flies landing on my goaties backs :veryangry: hate flies!!! What can I use that is safe for goats and for potentialy pregnant goats? Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've always used the Bronco horse spray with permethrin, it repels ticks too


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh ok--so they can use the same sprays as horses? Should I be careful about what brands and or strengths? are all the sprays safe for the pregnant does?


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm going to try predator flies this year... we'll see.
But I've had pretty good success with the natural lemongrass/ citronella spray from Heoggers, and it's safe for everyone.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I LOVE Bronco. It is gentle and mild. I use it on all of my animals, the stall walls and floor, muck piles and me. I use a lot of Stall Dry. I am very fortunate that I can bag up the goat muck and send it off to a friend almost daily. I have had a very minimal fly experience so far.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have used the fly predators. They really can work but it depends on your neighbors and the animals they have. If your neighbors are far enough away (fly don't travel too far) and you use the fly predators on any muck pile, manure pile they can work pretty well.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Another safe product is Skin So Soft spray from Avon. It works great! I put it on my children, myself, my horse and goats. It doesn't last weeks but is totally safe. Keeps the moskitos and knats away also!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Excellent! Thank you--I kept meaning to get the lemongrass/citronela spray ordered from Hoeggars but I saw the info about skin so soft-I had forgotten all about that!!

I just ordered some skin so soft from e-bay!1

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I like it since you can spray it right on the face and everything without worry. The only down fall is the need for frequent reapplication. I put mine in a spray bottle and squirt as necessary. :thumbup: Hope it works well for you!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks! I think it will and I like the fact that they will smell good-lol!! I don't mind applying it often as we only have 4 goats right now 

More importaint I feel relieved knowing it is safe for the does.


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

I use Flies Be Gone and it works soooo well here where it's really hot! The hotter it is, the better it works! I've used fly predators before, but for me they weren't as good as the Flies Be Gone traps. Check out: www.fliesbegone.com


----------

